# New Aire in Alicante Region...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Just seen this in a German motorhome mag. I think decent aires are still a bit thin on the ground in Spain so might be of use if you're heading to the Alicante region this year, photo in the magazine looks nice....

A new stellplatz called Oasis al Camino has just been opened by a German couple just south of La Marina, Elche.

€10 - 13 per 24 hrs inc services, electricity €2
21 spaces
Washing machine available.

Flora & Gerald Krausse
Parking Oasis al Camino
Calle Mar Adriatico 1 
La Marina
03177 SAN FULGENCIO (Alicante)
tel 0034 633581126
[email protected]

N 38.11999 W 0.66221

Theres also a recent new entry (Jan11) for it on Campingcar-infos.....

http://tinyurl.com/64ksxoe

Pete

Mod Note. Corrected your co-ords as requested Pete.

No problem at all. (_Pete hit E instead of W! Well, they are next to each other on the keyboard. :lol:_ )

If other members want anything edited please post the request with the correction clearly indicated, then report your own post.


----------

